# Petition for Dashboard Widget!



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know how hard it would be but I would love to see a widget for the pb on dashboard. Maybe if we get enough support we can convince the powers that be to appease us. 

Who's with me?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 30, 2009)

What dashboard?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd be happy with an Andriod app! I might even be willing to pay for such a thing!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 30, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> What dashboard?


 
It's an OS X application like windows sidebar (only better).


----------



## Curt (Dec 30, 2009)

MLCOPE2 said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > What dashboard?
> ...


 
Michael,
You wouldn't be trying to open the Mac v. PC thing again.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 30, 2009)

Curt said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...


 
 I think that would look a little like the paedo v. credo argument.

What can I say? I calls em like I sees em.


----------



## TheDow (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, I'd like a sidebar widget too. :-D


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 30, 2009)

Widgets? As in Wordpress widgets? Or maybe those things made by Acme Widget Company that they study in Econ and Tax law?

I really don't know what a widget is in the context of a forum.

If you are looking for a sidebar like what was there before, have patience.


----------



## TheDow (Dec 31, 2009)

Actually, when I say sidebar widget, I'm talking about Windows gadgets.  

Now that I think about it, I suppose I could take a look at the RSS aggregators?


----------



## jason d (Dec 31, 2009)

most widgets are based off RSS feeds,... just use the RSS Feed from Puritan Board and BINGO, you got yourself a widget!

RSS Feed: http://www.puritanboard.com/external.php?type=RSS2


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 31, 2009)

jason d said:


> most widgets are based off RSS feeds,... just use the RSS Feed from Puritan Board and BINGO, you got yourself a widget!
> 
> RSS Feed: http://www.puritanboard.com/external.php?type=RSS2


 
That's exactly what I was going to recommend.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 31, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> jason d said:
> 
> 
> > most widgets are based off RSS feeds,... just use the RSS Feed from Puritan Board and BINGO, you got yourself a widget!
> ...



Didn't even think of that. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 31, 2009)

TheDow said:


> Actually, when I say sidebar widget, I'm talking about Windows gadgets.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I suppose I could take a look at the RSS aggregators?


 
Which raises that age-old conundrum: which is better, a gadget or a widget? Probably should start another thread in a private forum because of the heated nature of the controversy.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 31, 2009)

VictorBravo said:


> TheDow said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, when I say sidebar widget, I'm talking about Windows gadgets.
> ...



Clearly a gadget is better than a widget. A gadget is functional. A widget is just something silly that rhymes with midget.


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Clearly a gadget is better than a widget. A gadget is functional. A widget is just something silly that rhymes with midget.


 
There was an old James Garner movie in which he was a con man selling Widgets.

Here is the movie I was thinking of:

The Wheeler Dealers - 1963


----------



## Gord (Dec 31, 2009)

Count me in.


----------

